# CAPTCHA



## Mothearcher

I’m new to archery talk. Trying to message someone on the marketplace. And it keeps telling me. You haven’t completed the CAPTCHA correctly. I verified my email. Not sure what to do here. Using my iPad. Not sure if that has anything do to with it.

thanks for any help. 
Mo


----------



## SITKA SLAYER

You must be a member for two weeks and have a minimum of 20 posts to be allowed access to classifieds its done to avoid scammers go to forum you were on top posting is always forum rules it will explain things in more detail it's a little frustrating but done for a reason


----------



## Mothearcher

Got it. Thanks man!


----------



## buttercup

Welcome from Penn State any how!


----------



## Tim Roberts

Mo.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Iso pro

Welcome


----------



## solomtnhunter

welcome to AT


----------



## slowen

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## BowChuck

Ok I was wondering why I couldn't post


----------



## VeritasHunter

BowChuck said:


> Ok I was wondering why I couldn't post


Helps to actually read the rules you agreed to when you joined. They are at the top of every section of the forum.


----------



## BowChuck

VeritasHunter said:


> Helps to actually read the rules you agreed to when you joined. They are at the top of every section of the forum.


Correct, and that is why I don't wonder anymore..


----------



## Alalaheyoo

Same boat. Here’s my first post!


----------



## jjasinski24

I was having the same issue. Thanks for the help


----------



## Whizwheel

This looks like the appropriate place to make a first post...


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome


----------



## RTW

SITKA SLAYER said:


> You must be a member for two weeks and have a minimum of 20 posts to be allowed access to classifieds its done to avoid scammers go to forum you were on top posting is always forum rules it will explain things in more detail it's a little frustrating but done for a reason


Aha. Super helpful. Does this count as one of my 20? 

RTW


----------



## DamionS

Same problem for me, haha. Thanks!


----------



## chris1171

Thanks


----------



## Somthinoriginal

Welcome


----------



## hannahmoose5470

Welcome! Same issue here!


----------



## ReelKilla

Same here! Understand the rules and doing my best


----------



## nbyrd

I was wondering the same thing. Recently joined myself. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jermey4618

Welcome everybody till you reach 20


----------



## greenninja

Same problem


----------

